# Road to Hana



## NJDave (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if the road is open "past Hana" to allow you to circle the island and what the conditions of the road are (i.e. do you need a four wheel drive)?

The highway is closed this week around mile mark 19.  The road will be open in the afternoon, so we could circle the island counter clockwise.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2009)

We have done the drive twice, in a standard rental car.  I'd check locally for any unusual road conditions.


----------



## Hoc (Jul 14, 2009)

We did the drive once, in a jeep.  The problem is that the person in front of us was in a standard rental car and accordingly was going incredibly slow (2 miles an hour in some places, due to potholes, rocks, etc.).  There was a huge line of cars behind us, and not much room for the car in front of us to pull over, so we spent a good 45 minutes to an hour going painfully slowly as the sun went down.  Once it went down, it was very dangerous, due to the lack of light, the unpaved, narrow road and the high cliffs below us.

So, can you do it in a standard rental car?  Yes, but it's quite inconsiderate or dangerous to do so.


----------



## denverbob (Jul 14, 2009)

We did all the way around in a standard rental car about 4 or 5 years ago, and don't remember any road issues. We are headed back in August, and think we will return the way we go - through the rain forest (if the road is open).

I was wondering if anyone has ever quickly made the trip to Hana (in other words, no stops) and then made all the stops on the return trip? Seems that it might be opposite of the crowds, congestion. Any thoughts?


----------



## Piper (Jul 14, 2009)

I've done the trip to Hana many times but always stayed at least one night in Hana. I think it would be exhausting to go both ways in one day!

The REALLY gorgeous trip on Maui is the back way to Lahaina from Wailuku. The last time I drove it was about 5 years ago so I don't know if the road has been improved by now. It was about 1-1/2 lanes of dirt road -- and the drive is spectacular. It's much more lush than the road past Hana and you get more of a sense of the old Hawaii since there are little villages tucked into the hillside along the route. That's an easier trip to do in one day since the road past Lahaina is straighter and faster than the road to Hana. (Actually, most roads are!)


----------



## denverbob (Jul 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, since we have already paid an 'arm and leg' for our Westin lodging, we can't justify paying again for a night in Hana. We plan to leave about 6am however, and so should beat most of the crowds.

I have often wondered what the 'north' route into Lahaina was like, but some told me it wasn't worth the trip. We may try it this time. We like to hike and take pictures. If you can help us with some great stops, let me know. Any moderately accessible waterfalls along that route?


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 14, 2009)

*No problems*



NJDave said:


> Does anyone know if the road is open "past Hana" to allow you to circle the island and what the conditions of the road are (i.e. do you need a four wheel drive)?
> 
> The highway is closed this week around mile mark 19.  The road will be open in the afternoon, so we could circle the island counter clockwise.



I did that drive on July 5th in a convertible and there are absolutely no problems going around it.  You do not need 4 wheel drive.  I do know that there are some things going on during the week, but it looks like you have been alerted to them.


----------



## Piper (Jul 14, 2009)

denverbob said:


> Unfortunately, since we have already paid an 'arm and leg' for our Westin lodging, we can't justify paying again for a night in Hana. We plan to leave about 6am however, and so should beat most of the crowds.
> 
> I have often wondered what the 'north' route into Lahaina was like, but some told me it wasn't worth the trip. We may try it this time. We like to hike and take pictures. If you can help us with some great stops, let me know. Any moderately accessible waterfalls along that route?



We only stopped at a little shop that included arts and crafts -- and snacks. We didn't stop to hike. The regular road to Hana is much better for that kind of thing. This route just has beautiful scenery and it's much more lush than the road BEYOND Hana.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2009)

denverbob said:


> I have often wondered what the 'north' route into Lahaina was like, but some told me it wasn't worth the trip. We may try it this time. We like to hike and take pictures. If you can help us with some great stops, let me know. Any moderately accessible waterfalls along that route?



I think that's a great drive, but I would do it as an excursion - not from the airport.  It isn't lush and tropical like the Road to Hana, because this part of the island is dryer, but it's an interesting drive.  I can't think of any waterfalls, but there's a blow hole.  However, this road is not for the weak of heart - it's even narrower and more hair raising than the road to Hana.  

Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai has a complete description of this drive around West Maui and the author has slightly damaged copies on sale for half-price on *his website*.  This is the BEST driving and photo guide for Maui.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Road to Hana is a ritual for my family. We take a picnic lunch, and get an early start. we stop numerous times and usually have lunch at one of the areas that has a beautiful overlook. I've attached a link to a few Road to Hana pictures below.

Our favorite stop is Hamoa Beach just outside of Hana. A little slice of paradise that beach is. Best body surfing that I've ever experienced.

http://www.cambrafamily.com/Maui_by_the_sea.html


----------



## NJDave (Jul 15, 2009)

The information I received was incorrect regarding the closure times.  The highway is only closed between 11:30 and 3:30 so we could come back the same way if we choose to do so. 


http://www.co.maui.hi.us/CivicAlerts.aspx?AID=845


----------



## gregb (Jul 16, 2009)

The road beyond Hana was closed for a few years due to a washout.  When we were there in September of 2008 it was still closed.  When we went back in February of 2009, it was open and we drove it without trouble in our rental car, a compact.  We drove it counter-clockwise.  

Part of it is very bad pavement and part is dirt/gravel.  I found the dirt/gravel parts smoother than the so called pavement.  If I remember correctly, the really bad pavement lasted about 5 miles and the dirt/gravel part another 8 to 10 miles.  There were so many patches on the paved section, that you could not find the original pavement.  It was just one mass of bumpy patches.  So it is worst than a wash board road.

That said, the views are spectacular and the really bad sections are only about 15 miles.  We drove it in a regular car without problems.  But if you decide to go, check with the locals.  If they get a big rain, the road can wash out again.

Greg


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 16, 2009)

*Notifiication that I just received via email*

Description:
Update 07/17/2009. Between mile marker 19 and 21, the road will be completely closed during the hours of 11:30 am and 3:30 pm. Due to equipment and weather delays, the project has been extended from July 20th through July 31st, weekdays only.


----------



## mummum6 (Jul 16, 2009)

NJDave said:


> Does anyone know if the road is open "past Hana" to allow you to circle the island and what the conditions of the road are (i.e. do you need a four wheel drive)?
> 
> The highway is closed this week around mile mark 19.  The road will be open in the afternoon, so we could circle the island counter clockwise.



In mid-May the road was out just beyond the town of Hana--- bridge was being reconstructed.  So we had to go back the same way we came..
a little boring and not as grand as the full circle I did 25 years ago.


----------



## Hoc (Jul 17, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The Road to Hana is a ritual for my family. We take a picnic lunch, and get an early start. we stop numerous times and usually have lunch at one of the areas that has a beautiful overlook.



That is absolutely the way to do it.  A lot of people don't understand.  They think it's about getting to Hana.  Hana is a nothing little town, with a nice red sand beach and not much going on, in the middle of nowhere.  It's about the road getting there.  Kind of a Zen thing: It's about the journey, not the destination.

When I was going to Maui, a friend told me, "Dude, *DON'T* do the road to Hana!!"  But he was very type-A.  I imagined him on the road, driving as fast as he possibly could, not stopping anywhere, going "Gotta get to Hana. . . gotta get to Hana."  Then he got there, saw it wasn't worth anything, and got upset.  Now he tells everyone that the road to Hana is horrible, and not worth going.

On the road to Hana, there are lots of places to stop.  Great hiking to waterfalls and beautiful lookouts about a mile or so off the road.  An incredibly beautiful penninsula at Keanae, with a little 1800s church, school and a rocky beach with rough water and beautiful waves (for looking, not swimming).  Also some of the best banana bread on the island (though they run out at about noon every day).  So, get a good guide (like Maui Revealed), stop frequently, don't worry about getting to Hana, and enjoy the journey.

Edit: Once you get there, you can get a T-shirt from Hasegawa General Store as a typical souvenir to prove you were there.


----------



## gregb (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't forget the "seven sacred pools" about 10 miles beyond Hana.  It is officially known as the Kipahulu Area of Haleakala National Park.  The road from Hana to there is fine.  It is a few miles past the Kipahulu area that the road turns to dirt/gravel.  

This part of the park is where a river runs down from the mountains into the ocean.  Along the river are several sets of pools.  If the river is not running too fast, you can swim in them.  There is also a great hike (about 2 miles) up to a waterfall.  On the way up you walk through a bamboo forest.  It is amazing.

Greg


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 17, 2009)

gregb said:


> Don't forget the "seven sacred pools" about 10 miles beyond Hana.  It is officially known as the Kipahulu Area of Haleakala National Park.  The road from Hana to there is fine.  It is a few miles past the Kipahulu area that the road turns to dirt/gravel.
> 
> This part of the park is where a river runs down from the mountains into the ocean.  Along the river are several sets of pools.  If the river is not running too fast, you can swim in them.  There is also a great hike (about 2 miles) up to a waterfall.  On the way up you walk through a bamboo forest.  It is amazing.
> 
> Greg


A small note of caution, applicable to any cascading stream in Hawai'i.  

When the top of the mountain is shrouded in heavy clouds (which is muchof the time) keep alert for what sounds a bit like bongo drumming in the distance.  If you hear it, head for high ground; that's the sound of a flash flood.

When we were at the Seven Pools in 2003, about one hour after we left a flash flood came down the canyon and washed a young boy out to sea.  His father dove into the ocean at the bottom of the canyon to try to save him; with the help of a vacationing firefighter the boy was saved but the father drowned after being smashed on the rocks by the waves.  We heard about it the next day at the (then) Embassy Resort, because the family had also been at the Embassy.

*****

Here are pictures taken at that time.  The first two are the pools, and the third is the ocean at the mouth of the river, where the man was killed.  Note that the sun was shining brightly at the Pools even as the clouds were gathering upslope on Haleakala.


----------



## KevinB (Jul 19, 2009)

we did the Hana Hwy this past Thursday July 16. The work being done does stop traffic, we were stopped at MM20 for approx 20 minutes, everyone was out of their vehicles taking pictures of the work being done,  and then they let the cars pass and I assume they closed the road again and started working again, it was about 12:00 at the time.We hiked the Pipiwai trail and also stopped at Alele Falls on the back side. Alele Falls was a trickle, but fun just the same !


----------



## webdizzy (Jul 28, 2009)

Is there any such thing as a "best day of the week" (i.e. least amount of traffic) to do the "Road to Hana"?


----------



## KevinB (Jul 28, 2009)

The day You can get up early and get out on the road is my suggestion.


----------



## webdizzy (Jul 29, 2009)

KevinB said:


> The day You can get up early and get out on the road is my suggestion.



We'll be in Maui for a week and can get up and get out any day.


----------



## seatrout (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are going there, stay the night.  The beauty of Hana is not all on the road.  It is also going to a place where time literally stop. We stayed the night at Hotel hana maui.  It was a splurge but entirely worth it. It made the trip so so much better.  

Being able to go to Hamoa sp? beach and have towels and beach toys/ boogie board there made the trip so much better.  There is also a red sand beach there that look awsome against the blue surf color.

You can always camp out at the black sand beach if cost is an issue


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 29, 2009)

webdizzy said:


> Is there any such thing as a "best day of the week" (i.e. least amount of traffic) to do the "Road to Hana"?



IME, weekends and/or holidays are the best.  Less local traffic and heavy check-in days for timeshare folks.  We did it on Easter Sunday and it was very nice.  No roadside banana stands were manned then, though.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 29, 2009)

We were there the second week of June and drove to Hana, took an ultralight from the Hana airport over the coast for some fabulous views, then continued the entire way around the mountain in a convertible... no problems at all.
We always drive around the western mountain as well.... it's the most beautiful part of Maui.  But there are sections of the road that are unpaved, single lane, narrow, and on the side of the mountain.  It's not to be missed.


----------

